# how much water should a pup drink?



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Get a bigger bowl?

How much is she drinking? (how many oz).


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it depends on a lot of factors, not really quantifiable. 

Out little one doesn't drink a lot. Seems to work well for her. Her friend, a border collie, will drink a whole bowl if it's on offer. 

I think as long as you are feeding a proper diet, one that isn't causing excessive need for hydration, then it's fine. You want to limit fluids after a surgery though


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine doesn't seem to drink that much at all. Seems more interested in standing in it and spreading it all I've my kitchen


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

On *average* dogs require 1 cup of water per day per 10 pounds of body weight. More in warmer weather or with lots of activity (or barking).


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy drinks a ton of water also always has. She is about 40 lbs and probably drinks 6-8 cups of water a day. Our vet was not too concerned.


----------



## AndrewK2342 (Oct 8, 2014)

I've read that pups should drink about an oz. of water per lb of body weight. Our 7 month old female Scout probably weighs around 55lbs, and she's drinking about 7 cups a day of water - just about right. For what it's worth, we noticed that when she hit about 6 months she started drinking a lot more water than she had as a smaller pup.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

AndrewK2342 said:


> I've read that pups should drink about an oz. of water per lb of body weight. Our 7 month old female Scout probably weighs around 55lbs, and she's drinking about 7 cups a day of water - just about right. For what it's worth, we noticed that when she hit about 6 months she started drinking a lot more water than she had as a smaller pup.


I'm Sure Piper is fine then… thanks for the help!


----------



## kristasmith (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sure glad you asked this question! Our pup seems to endlessly be drinking water, but she's very active, and I think most of it ends up on the floor. We have a drinkwell fountain and I feel like I'm always refilling the reservoir.


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

So glad someone asked this question. After reading this I think our 9 month old 50-60lb pup doesn't drink enough water. He is on Fromm's Four Star diet. He gets about 3 cups of water in his bowl in the morning and it is not finished by evening.
Anything we can do to encourage more drinking (besides throwing a piece of kibble into his waterbowl)


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

retrieverbear said:


> Anything we can do to encourage more drinking (besides throwing a piece of kibble into his waterbowl)


Just leave it alone... He'll drink when he is thirsty


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

retrieverbear said:


> So glad someone asked this question. After reading this I think our 9 month old 50-60lb pup doesn't drink enough water. He is on Fromm's Four Star diet. He gets about 3 cups of water in his bowl in the morning and it is not finished by evening.
> Anything we can do to encourage more drinking (besides throwing a piece of kibble into his waterbowl)


Try giving him ice cubes. Dogs love it! Its like a treat to them!


----------

